# Falconry



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I was in the car at a local hardware store yesterday, with the guys along. As I was sitting there, I heard a woman's voice: "Oh, Vizslas!". I got out and we chatted a little.

The first thing she said was that did I know that V's were originally bred for falconry. Well, I didn't & I was skeptical, but never mind. She knew about V's because she was a falconer and quite a few of the people she hunted with used them.

Now, we were talking in Billerica (MA) and while it's not urban or suburban, it is definitely not country. So I asked about where she was able to hunt. That was a problem she said, but "One place is right over there", pointing behind the store! There are 10-20 acres of undeveloped land and that's enough for rabbits & squirrels. Although the squirrels tend to stick close to the houses, where the bird feeders are. I never would have thought that falconry was going on in my back yard: falconry is something that's done in the Scottish Highlands, not in Billerica, MA! 

Once again the V's had opened an interesting conversation that I would not have had otherwise  I wish that I had thought to ask about joining her on a hunt (observing), but she was gone before I thought about it.

Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow that was really interesting Bob, I wish you were getting involved too!! It would make for some really new reading.
I would love to learn more about the vizsla"s involvement in this sport.
If you happen to learn any more... please pass it along.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Your post about falconry reminded me of this post from 2013. 

My breeder, Linda Busch, sent me this video in 2013 of Ringo, a Vizsla, hunting with a Peregrine Falcon and a Goshawk in Georgia. The video is primarily about raptors, but Ringo, is featured hunting with a falcon and Goshawk about 7:10 into the video. 

Ringo, born in 2009, is RT's older brother. They have the same parents (CH Archiee and Sparky). 

http://bcove.me/7penko2u

Fascinating video watching Ringo, the falcon, and goshawk working and hunting together as a team, then seeing Ringo become the falcons protector. Ringo's reward is the pheasant at the end.

Enjoy

Ringo's Younger Brother, Rufus Tiberius


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know quite a few wire haired vizsla owners that hunt with falcons, it's something that I'd love to participate in sometime although I'm told that falconry is a full time hobby in itself.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rufus said:


> ...
> http://bcove.me/7penko2u
> ...


Awesome video!! I watched it full-screen on my 24" HD monitor & the photography was stunning.

The falconer also mentioned the V's origins in falconry, so maybe it's true. Or maybe that's the story within falconry. <G>

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting and amazing to watch! Hundreds of years ago, there were no grocery stores on the corner. A falcon and a Vizsla meant you could feed your family. Ringo was very impressive, doing what he was born to do.


----------

